# Thanks!



## Duncan Haldane (Jan 19, 2002)

Hi Morrus, all

Just wanted to say thanks for the new boards, especially now that I can see the time that others made posts relative to ME!

Now when I see a post from someone saying "Come Chat" I know how long ago they posted it.

Thanks!


----------

